# Which Private Clinic??



## Live Laugh Love Dream (Oct 27, 2011)

Hi Ladies

Looking for some advice, my partner and I are currently on 2nd cycle of clomid and I have just had my FSH level tested (early menopause runs in family and I was getting a bit worried) it came back at 8.9 and apparently 9.2 is kind of the cut off? I was devastated at this   nurse told me this can fluctuate and that I shouldn't worry too much, but that's easier said than done   especially as we are fast approaching 3yrs ttc. Also, was told that this wouldn't speed things up with regards to IVF. 

So we are now considering doing a round of IVF privately   but not sure of the consequences on the NHS, but if my levels get any higher, looks unlikely we would get NHS go anyway.  

Can any of you recommend any good private clinics in the Glasgow/Edinburgh area? What have your experiences been?

x


----------



## Alex30 (Dec 13, 2011)

Hi the grcm is private and they also have a Edinburgh clinic. Or Glasgow royal do private treatments and NUffield aswell. I haven't started yet I have my first appt on sat at Glasgow royal for nhs treatment but I asked if I went private while waiting for nhs treatment they said I would still be entitled to the same treatment . Are you on waiting list for nhs treatment aswell ? X


----------



## Bethliz (Mar 20, 2010)

Although I haven't had treatment at the spire I've heard good reports about it!


----------



## wanabmum (Jul 30, 2009)

I can't recommend the nuffield  Glasgow enough and i am know nhs - @ Royal which is good aswell but i wouldn't pay private there as you aren't treated any diffrently from the Nhs patients  also my consultant at the Nuffield is also my consultant at the Royal so has been an easy transfer .x


----------



## Shuggy76 (Apr 24, 2012)

Hi,

I'm on my first ICSI cycle at Nuffield but although it's fairly early in my treatment I have been attending for about 8 months on and off and can't say enough good things.  It's been a bit of a bumpy road but the ACS team have all been open and supportive. V happy with them so far.

x


----------



## Clairabella (Mar 19, 2012)

Hi,

I am at GCRM and really happy with it so far.  Staff are lovely and they schedule apts to suit work etc, but we are early in treatment.  Think they are a little more expensive than the others, but they were the best fit for us.  I know a few girls on the GCRM thread are using the Edinburgh clinic for some apts but I am only in Glasgow 

x


----------



## alexine (Jun 8, 2010)

Didn't have a great experience at the GCRM myself this last round. 
xA


----------



## naddie (May 1, 2012)

Hi Ladies.... Shuggy 76..... i am also attending the Nuffield at the moment for icsi, just had my down reg injection on monday, where are you in your treatment at the moment? xxx


----------



## Bethliz (Mar 20, 2010)

I had treatment at GCRM in 2009 and had a negative experience - nurses were lovely but the actions of a consultant and the decisions made by the embryologists were questionable!  We were then very lucky and reached the top of the list for NHS treatment in Aberdeen where we had fantastic treatment!


----------



## alexine (Jun 8, 2010)

Bethliz I can't agree with you more!!   Although the first time I went to the GCRM, when it was a smaller clinic, I did have good treatment...this last time since their expansion my treatment felt very impersonal and like an assembly line.


----------



## Shuggy76 (Apr 24, 2012)

Hi naddie - nice to have a Nuffield buddy! 

I just did my first stims jab today after a bit of a marathon 4 week down reg. Was getting a bit stressful waiting but Karen and the team were great and focused on one scan at a time. I think I would have driven myself bonkers.

What consultant are you under?

x


----------



## naddie (May 1, 2012)

Morning Shuggy 76

Jez wizz, 4 wks dr!!!! you must have been climbing the walls,lol. Am on day 5 of dr, hoping its not to long before the stimm injections, am so impatient, want everything happening yesterday lol  

Our timing is abit out, but didn't want to wait any longer, got a holiday booked for the first week in july,and we get marriaged on the 10th of August, honeymoon not till September, we were so anxious to start our treatment, we were heldup at the beginning of the year as i had a problem with my rubella immunity.

Dr Vani is my consultant, hes lovely, he was very sympathetic about my rubella immunity, and called me at home to tell me not to worry, it wasn't a great concern,although there is still risks, i carried my last 2 children without immunity.

How did you feel with the dr injection, am very irratible, even tho my fiance says i'm always like that lol. Totally shattered too, did you feel that way?

How are you feeling after your first stimm injection? Is Dr Vani your consultant too?

Hope you are feeling well xx


----------



## Shuggy76 (Apr 24, 2012)

Morning naddie - love my day off Fridays!!

My consultant is Dr Conway who has been great. Sorry you had a rough start. We have had our bumps as well as we were all set to go after Chrimbo and actually got a natural bfp in late Dec! Sadly it ended at 9 weeks and Dr Conway came to see us and chatted through whether our MF could have been an issue in the mc. Long story short we decided that we had had a wee miracle but needed to take some control!

I was OK with dr apart from my tummy blowing up like a balloon , well until week 4 when the hot flushes hit - hopefully you won't get that far with it lol! Stims have been OK so far. DH is terrified of needles so I'm on my own for this bit!

Have you decided between menopur or gonal f?

x


----------



## naddie (May 1, 2012)

Afternoon Shuggy 76

Hope you are enjoying your day off work, i am heading to work just shortly    

So sorry to hear of your mc, it must have been a difficult time for yous  

Am hoping i dont blow up like a balloon, got the added stress of trying to fit into a wedding dress,lol, push comes to shove, it can be altered,i hope,lol. Glad that you are keeping well through your stimms, am not sure wot meds to take. Are both of them injections Am abit blonde tbh,   and abit vague about it all. They ran thro the info at the beginning of the year with us, and am not so sure wots wot xxxx


----------



## Shuggy76 (Apr 24, 2012)

First off - Love Laugh Live Dream apologies for hijacking your thread!

Naddie, hope work was OK. My Fridays are sacred to me!  It just shows how consuming this IVF lark is when I didn't even say congrats on the forthcoming wedding! Shabby of me  .  If it helps my bloating disappeared after a week or so of dr. Fc for a belly you can't hide tho...

I got the choice of the 2 drugs and was told it shouldn't make much odds for me which I went for.  There are Youtube clips of both being prepped and injected (yikes) and the menopur looked like something I would right royally stuff up as it needs mixing.  Gonal f for me!

Happy to chat if it would help as we plod through the minefield together!  

x


----------



## naddie (May 1, 2012)

Hi Shuggy 76

Hope you have had a good weekend, wee ended up at our caravan for the weekend, last minute thing on friday evening when we got home from work, heading up the motorway to the caravan when i realised we didn't have the key    oooops, lol. My fault (obviously). Anyway it was nice to see abit of sunshine this weekend.

How is your injections going? Hope you are feeling well, i think i will go for the gonal f too. How long will you be injecting for?

Would be really nice to plod through this together, thanks xx


----------



## Shuggy76 (Apr 24, 2012)

Hi naddie - hope you had a good weekend . Cracking day today -fc it holds for a wee while!

Injections are fine so far, starting to feel wee twinges which I hope is good news! Gonal f is wrking out well as the jab is prepped and done in a minute! In on Wed to see the nurses again for a scan so hopefully they will be able to give e an idea of how long it will be til ec. Are you in limbo til AF at the mo?

Hubby flew to the states today so i am on my own - because I took so long to dr he has had to leave some frozen popsicles .  My poor mum will be on duty for the next bit  .

x


----------



## naddie (May 1, 2012)

Good evening Shuggie 76

Glad to say that AF arrived tonite    wee fone call to the hosp in the morning,so excieted.

Glad that your injections are going well, aww poor you being left to deal with it, your probably better off having your mum with you, she'll be more understanding  

Do you feel that your tummy has swollen much, am dreading that bit to be honest, i have my hen weekend next weekend and dont want to let the cat out of the bag to any one. Gona be hard enuff trying to disguise that i'm not drinking.

Its excieting times, its even better for me cos now i have you to tell me advance wots happening,lol.  

Hope you get on well at the hosp on wednesday and a little bit clearer of when your egg collection will be.xx


----------



## Shuggy76 (Apr 24, 2012)

Yay naddie!!! Glad AF is playing by the rules - on your way to stims...

I don't feel too bloated yet. Less than I did 5 days into prostap - will keep you posted if I start to blow up! Jus a few twinges around my ovaries but nothing major.

What are you up to for your hen wknd? The whole no drinking thing is a bit of a nightmare give away. My leaving night from work is next Fri so have been thinking how to manage that one. As it looks I might end up at ec or et!! Thankfully it's a joint do so if I have to call off   or slope home early it won't look so bad.

Remember to take your jabs with you!!

Look forwad to hearing when you are going for your scan xx


----------



## naddie (May 1, 2012)

Hi Shuggy76

Another great day, long overdue rite enuff, sitting out the back enjoying a few rays before work ths afternoon.

I have to go to the hosp at 3 this afternoon, for a scan and bloods, so i'll be in work for an hour, then escape off for abit then back to finish my shift. Work have been graet with me, even though its is a male dominated place. Think when i approach my manager he gets embarrassed and tells me,"just do wot you have to" lol    

Are you leaving your work to do sumthing else,or you fortunate enuff to be a lady of leisure?? i cant complain, i only work 16 hrs a week.

There is 20 of us going to Crieff Hyrdo for an overnite,but i think i'll book myself in for a pedicure while there rest of them start on the booze,lol, i have 2 pregnant friends coming so i'll secretly be looking out for them.  

Are you managing to do your stimm injections ok?? So you'll know tomorrow how long you will be doing your injections for? xxx


----------



## Shuggy76 (Apr 24, 2012)

Naddie - glad you got the sun. Was lovely to look at through stinky tinted windows at work  .

Well guess what I did for my hen in 2004... that would be a wknd at Crieff Hydro! Freaky! Had a night in Glasgow but Crieff was great.

How did the scan go - any steer on stims? My jabs are going fine, don't really feel anything but I have still managed a couple of cracking bruises  . Not nearly as bad as I psyched myself up for, or that I have let hubby think.... You will be fine xx

My timing is cracking for this IVF lark as well after our stalled start - we are heading to the US for 18 months with my hubby's work in July or Aug depending how we go at Nuffield. V exciting but haven't really thought about it as I am all about dr and stims at the mo! Going to be a lady of leisure over there so in proper danger of becoming a soccer mom!!! Finishing up work early to get organised and have a bit of chill time.

Let me know how you got on today xx


----------



## naddie (May 1, 2012)

Good evening huggie76

How did you get on with your scan today? hope all is good with you.
Wots happening now with your treatment? Are you still injecting?

I went into th hosp yesterday, my AF has been coming and going the past fews, very light, anyway they done the scan and the lining was way to thick to start injections. 11.6mm. Got sum bloods took and to fone them back tomorrow, AF are well heavy today, so hopefully this is a good sign for tomorrow.

So yous are off to America, that must be excieting stuff, its all go for yous also. Are you looking forward to that, is that your husband over there till you join him?

Imagine that, both of us having our hen do's at Crieff Hydro  

Let me know how you got on today xx


----------



## Shuggy76 (Apr 24, 2012)

Sorry I went awol naddie!!! I came on with a stinking migraine on Wednesday night and am just joining the world again now  .

How is the lining doing? Hope it's behaving better than mine! When are you back for a check?

I got on OK on Wed - they put my gonal f dose up and I was back in today for another scan and bloods. All seems to be going OK but you never knew when you're new to this game!  I have 10 follies that they can see and Lynne seemed quite happy with that. talking about doing my egg collection on Wed. Yikes!!

You getting all organised for Crieff?

Hubby will be back about June 15th for a week and the next step will depend on whether we get a happy outcome at the Nuffield xxx


----------



## naddie (May 1, 2012)

Good evening

Hope your feeling better, is the migrain due to the treatment? Wahoo about your EC,are you feeling nervous about that?

I was back in at the hosp yesterday and my lining was 5mm, so i was started on my stims injections this morning, totally painless, was worrying for nothing.
Wot dose of Gonal f are you on? Am on 225. 

I am going back to the hosp on wednesday morning for a scan.

Am all sorted for Crieff next weekend, just having a quiet weekend this weekend, wot plans do you have this weekend? hopefully the weather will stay good.xx


----------



## Shuggy76 (Apr 24, 2012)

Trying to convince myself it wasn't the drugs but.... Not liking synarel but thankfully you've dodged that. Really pleased you've started stimms!! Only a week between our start dates. Nothing likewhat you imagine is it?

I'm on 300 of gonal now butvwas on 225 for the first week and got upped.

Ec doesn't feel real yet - will get confirmed on Monday and then I will start to panic!  Thinking about it, I might be zonked in theatre when you are in for your scan. Send happy eggy thoughts down my way.

Quiet wknd for us. Taking my wee boy to Dunblane for a duck race (really ) and catch up with my gorgeous nephew - he hits the big 1 on Wednesday. Taking it as a good omen xx


----------



## naddie (May 1, 2012)

Hi Shuggy

Wot another fab weekend, hope you have been keeping well over the weekend, how did yous get on with the duck race   lol

You must be so excieted about EC.......... I should be getting mine done a wk tomorrow if all goes well with the scans on wednesday and friday....finger crossed for both of us that we get a wee miracle from this  

So this is your last week at work, is that going to be a happy or sad event for you? xxx


----------



## Shuggy76 (Apr 24, 2012)

Hi naddie! How are the jabs going? fingers crossed scan goes well on Wed and it's all systems go!

You been making the most of the fab weather? Been amazing hasn't it? What area do you actually live in? Have heard about some people doing boonkers treks to get to Nuffied!  Duck race was bonkers - there were 4000 yellow plastic ducks lobbed into the River Allan which looked toltally unreal. missed out on our chance to win a steak pie   but was still good fun. The wee fella was gobsmacked.

EC is all booked for Wed   so I have done my trigger shot! Apparently Nuffield tend to do 2 or 3 day embryo transfers which isn't what I was told at the start but I guess we're paying them to tell us what is best for us eh?

Still got a couple of weeks on the books at work but will be on leave next week and my ast so only 6 actual hard slog days left. And it will be v happy!!


----------



## Alesiya (Sep 11, 2011)

Hi girls!

I am having HSG done in Nuffield tommorow and today I got a letter saying that I have appointment with their gynocologist next week. But I didnt make any. So is it nessesary to go to their gynocologist after HSG? I just want my report in hands to show to my doctor in New Victoria.

Any does anyone know where can I have selective HSG dome privetely in Glasgow or Edinburgh?


----------

